

Mapping caves using gunshots - gnosis
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21028156.000-gunshot-echoes-used-to-map-caves-interior.html

======
gnosis
A brief but interesting discussion of the article can be found here:

[http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/06/12/new-cave-mapping-
tec...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/06/12/new-cave-mapping-technique-
uses-gunshots-as-impulse-functions/)

Note Mark's comment in particular.

